

Windows Phone 7 Sales Eclipsed by Android – and Symbian - pavlov
http://blog.mobilesplease.co.uk/windows-phone-7-sales-eclipsed-by-android-and-symbian/

======
mariusmg
Who gives a shit about sales from a single retailer ?

